# ein paar Fragen zu Ipad Mini bzw. Nexus 7



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. November 2012)

hey Leute, ich möchte mir bald ein Tablet zum rumspielen kaufen.
ich schwanke zwischen dem ipad mini 16gb und dem nexus 7 16 gb.
welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen.

Nun zu den fragen:  Brauch ich einen itunes account um das ipad mini benutzen zu können? kann ich an einem iTunes gleichzeitig ipad mini und ipod verwalten?
wieviele gute(am besten kostenlose) Apps/Spiele gibt es für die beiden geräte?


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. November 2012)

Ja, ja und keine Ahnung. 
Gute Spiele gibt es für beide Geräte, aber oftmals muss man bei Apple dafür zahlen, hat dann aber auch keine Werbung und mir sind z.B. die 0,89€ für ein Game egal.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. November 2012)

wie genau funktioniert überhaupt das bezahlsystem?
ich hab weder kreditkarte noch pay-pal o.Ä.

wie genau klappt die synchronisation mit 2 Apple Geräten?

bzw. wie synchronisiert man das Nexus 7 überhaupt, braucht man sowas wie Itunes dafür oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. November 2012)

Das Bezahlsystem geht mit Gutscheinkarten, mit Konto usw.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. November 2012)

Beim Nexus weiß ich es nicht aber beim iPad und iPod kannst du das Teil einfach an den USB stecken, oder per WLAN, wenn du die Funktion aktiviert hast. 

Für iTunes gibt es eigene Gutscheine im Laden zu kaufen, oder du kannst auch bei beiden Systemen mit einer Prepaid Karte zahlen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. November 2012)

ok dann ist das Problem schonmal geklärt

Jetzt ist nur die Frage, welches ich nehmen soll....^^

bzw. gibt es noch alternativen zu den beiden?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. November 2012)

Kindle Fire HD vllt. ?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. November 2012)

Beim Kindl Fire HD ist mir zu viel Werbung drin


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. November 2012)

kann man mit dem ipad mini radio hören?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. November 2012)

Nicht über UKW, geht beim iPod Touch und beim iPhone auch nicht.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. November 2012)

schade.

gibt es denn wohl eine app für 1Live z.b.?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. November 2012)

Du kannst nur über mobiles Internet und WLAN Radio hören.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. November 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:
			
		

> schade.
> gibt es denn wohl eine app für 1Live z.b.?



Jep. Es gibt die WDR Radio App. Da kannst du dann 1Live hören.


----------



## ile (14. November 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:
			
		

> hey Leute, ich möchte mir bald ein Tablet zum rumspielen kaufen.
> ich schwanke zwischen dem ipad mini 16gb und dem nexus 7 16 gb.
> welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Nexus, weil

- besseres Display
- offeneres System
- leichter mit einer Hand zu halten


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. November 2012)

aber beim nexus ist der bildschirm ziemlich klein. und ich finde die farben beim ipad deutlich besser.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. November 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:
			
		

> aber beim nexus ist der bildschirm ziemlich klein. und ich finde die farben beim ipad deutlich besser.



Klein ist relativ, schmal trifft es besser
Na ja, dann nimm das iPad mini, wenn dir das Display besser gefällt. Falsch machst du letztlich aber mit keinem der beiden was.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. November 2012)

sehe ich das richtig, dass die Apple Apps besser auf Tablets zugeschnitten sind als die für Android?

Ich will das tablet schliesslich nur zum zocken und zum surfen benutzen


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. November 2012)

Da es die selbe Auflösung wie das iPad 2 hat, gibt es einen Haufen optimierte Apps.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. November 2012)

Ich würde das iPad mini nehmen, vorallem wirst du das nach ein paar Jahren spielend für viel Geld wieder los ( Apple halt  )
Deshalb hab ich mich vor ein paar Monaten auch für das iPad 2 entschieden.


----------



## turbosnake (14. November 2012)

Ohne CC ist Android schlecht, da es noch keine Karten wie bei Apple gibt. Also bleiben nur Apps die nichts kosten, das schränkt einen ziemlich ein.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. November 2012)

kann man mit dem ipad videos von z.b. rtlNow ansehen?



btw. was ist CC bei Android?


----------



## turbosnake (14. November 2012)

Youtube geht, aber was noch geht weiß ich nicht um CC= Kreditkarte


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. November 2012)

kann man auf dem ipad pdfs lesen, die man vom pc über itunes draufgepackt hat?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (15. November 2012)

funktioniert die navi/karten app auch ohne internet?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. November 2012)

Über eine Zusatz App kannst du auch PDFs lesen.


----------



## norse (15. November 2012)

aus einer email heraus kannst du dir PDF sofort anchaun, ansonsten halt mit ibooks das ganze acuh vom PC übertragen.
Navi geht nur mit der 3G version des tablet, da beim wifi kein gps verbaut ist und er zum einwählen kurz eine internetverbindung benötigt.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (15. November 2012)

funktioniert beim nexus 7 google maps ö:ä.  ohne Internet?

welches tablet würdet ihr zum zocken nehmen?
ich tendiere zurzeit zum ipad, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden....

sind die apple apps wirklich so viel besser als die von google?


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2012)

Zum Zocken nimmt man einen PC oder eine Konsole, aber kein Tablet. 
Zum Rumspielen ist es ziemlich egal, welches du nimmst, mal abgesehen davon, dass man bei Apple meistens ein bisschen zahlen muss, dafür aber keine Werbung hat.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (15. November 2012)

ok die entscheidung ist gefallen.

ich nehme das ipad mini


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> ok die entscheidung ist gefallen.
> ich nehme das ipad mini



Ah, ok. Dann hoffe ich, dass du hier ein Feedback gibst, denn ich gespannt, wie es dir gefällt


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2012)

Interessant das du auch das IPad Mini nimmst und dich gegen das Nexus entscheidest.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (15. November 2012)

Ich werde wohl die Tage in den saturn rennen und es mir da kaufen^^.

Könnt ihr mir eine Schutzhülle empfehlen, die nicht 40€ kostet?


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl die Tage in den saturn rennen und es mir da kaufen^^.
> Könnt ihr mir eine Schutzhülle empfehlen, die nicht 40€ kostet?



Wirklich empfehlen ist schwierig, da das Pad gerade neu auf dem Markt ist und die Hüllen dementsprechend auch.

Vielleicht wirst du hier fündig:

Amazon.de: ipad mini hülle



turbosnake schrieb:


> Interessant das du auch das IPad Mini nimmst und dich gegen das Nexus entscheidest.



Gut, ihn kenne ich nicht, aber bei dir hat es echt meine Weltanschauung zum Einsturz gebracht, als du dich für das mini entschieden hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2012)

Warum ?

Nur weil ich mich negativ über Apples Verhalten geäußert habe?


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum ?
> Nur weil ich mich negativ über Apples Verhalten geäußert habe?



Ich hätte es einfach nicht gedacht (nicht negativ gemeint). Aber da sieht man mal, wie man sich täuschen kann


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. November 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir eine Schutzhülle empfehlen, die nicht 40€ kostet?


 
Diese hab ich in groß für mein iPad 2. Funktioniert tadellos und macht das iPad nicht fett, wie andere Hüllen.
iPad mini Smart Cover - Hellgrau - Apple Store (Deutschland)


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (15. November 2012)

die ist ja auch teuer


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Da es die selbe Auflösung wie das iPad 2 hat, gibt es einen Haufen optimierte Apps.


 
Ich muss nicht erwähnen das, diese Aussage das iPad Mini vollkommen aus dem Rennen schmeißt? Das Nexus 7 spielt in einer völlig anderen Liga als das iPad Mini. 

1. Das iPad Mini kostet 100$ mehr und hat 1 Jahr alte Hardware. Das Nexus 7 mit 32 GB und 3G kostet 299$, hat aktuelle Hardware und das beste mobile OS. 
2. Das iPad Mini nutzt die selben "optimierten" Apps wie das iPad 2, das iPad Mini ist allerdings kleiner .. deine Finger sind beim Kaufen eines iPad Minis nicht kleiner Geworden (oder hast du dem Rat von Steve folge geleistet?). Somit nutzt du UIs die für ein großes iPad  gebaut sind und dann "geshrinkt" auf dem iPad Mini erscheinen. Beim Nexus 7 kannst du auf Millionen von Apps zu greifen. I dare, I double dare you motherfucker () bring nicht das Argument, das Android Apps "nicht angepasst sind für Tablets". Jede App kann Skalieren, es ist nur die Frage wie gut der Bildschirm Platz genutzt wird (wenn du auf dem iPad eine nicht optimierte app öffnest, bekommst du Augenkrebs).
3. Beim Content ist das Problem, dass der Clown () keine Kreditkarte hat .. da muss Google endlich mal nachlegen. 

Letzenendes ist es eine persönliche Entscheidung, aber Nexus 7 vs. iPad Mini ist ein klarer Sieg für das Nexus 7.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2012)

Das beste mobile OS? 
Da bin ich anderer Meinung, aber meine persönlichen Vorlieben lasse ich eher weniger in meine Beratung einfließen. 

Das Nexus ist sicher ein sehr gutes Gerät, aber ohne Kreditkarte und ohne Interesse an regelmäßiger Werbung nicht unbedingt optimal.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. November 2012)

Naja, jedem das seine.

Bei Android hat man z. B. auch einen Dateimanager.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (15. November 2012)

nur weil die hardware ein jahr alt ist heisst ja nicht, dass sie schlecht ist.
und da IOs perfekt mit der vorhandenen Hardware zusammenarbeitet ist das Pad genauso schnell, bzw. schneller(siehe verschiedene Teste) als das Nexus mit seinem Quadcore

Ausserdem gefällt mir der gerät von Apple einfach viel besser und ich finde das Teil einfach nur geil

zum Thema: Android ist das beste Mobile OS kann man sich streiten bis man grau wird


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das iPad Mini nutzt die selben "optimierten" Apps wie das iPad 2, das iPad Mini ist allerdings kleiner .. deine Finger sind beim Kaufen eines iPad Minis nicht kleiner Geworden (oder hast du dem Rat von Steve folge geleistet?). Somit nutzt du UIs die für ein großes iPad  gebaut sind und dann "geshrinkt" auf dem iPad Mini erscheinen.



Also das ist nun wirklich kein Problem bei den Apps. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass du hier über etwas urteilst, was du selber noch gar nicht ausprobiert hast....



> Beim Nexus 7 kannst du auf Millionen von Apps zu greifen. I dare, I double dare you motherfucker () bring nicht das Argument, das Android Apps "nicht angepasst sind für Tablets". Jede App kann Skalieren, es ist nur die Frage wie gut der Bildschirm Platz genutzt wird



Deswegen bringt Google auch Design-Richtlinien für Android Tablet Apps, weil das alles eigentlich gar kein Problem ist:

Android: Google veröffentlicht Richtlinien für Tablet-Apps - Golem.de

Zitat:

_"Häufige Probleme solcher nicht an Tablets angepasster Apps sind eine schlechte Bildschirmaufteilung, zu kleine Schriftgrößen und die falsche Skalierung von Bildelementen wie Icons und Buttons."_



> (wenn du auf dem iPad eine nicht optimierte app öffnest, bekommst du Augenkrebs).



Skalierte Android Apps sehen auch nicht besser aus, da Skalieren nicht Verlustfrei ist 



Leandros schrieb:


> und das beste mobile OS.


 
Das ist Ansichts- bzw. Geschmacksache. Ich denke, "das beste" mobile OS gibt es nicht. Sie haben alle ihre Stärken und Schwächen.


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist Ansichts- bzw. Geschmacksache. Ich denke, "das beste" mobile OS gibt es nicht. Sie haben alle ihre Stärken und Schwächen.


Der Meinung bin ich auch, sowohl WP,iOS und Android haben Starken und Schwächen. Leider muss ich Ballmer recht geben bei seiner Meinung über Android, aber auch Woz bei seiner Meinung über Apple.

Uns Hauptgrund gegen das Nexus 7 ist das Displayformat, das sich eigentlich nur gut zum Filme schauen eignet.


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Meinung bin ich auch, sowohl WP,iOS und Android haben Starken und Schwächen. Leider muss ich Ballmer recht geben bei seiner Meinung über Android, aber auch Woz bei seiner Meinung über Apple.


Nenn mir einen Vorteil von iOS gegenüber Android (oder anders rum) und ich wette mit dir, Android gewinnt in 85% der fälle. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Uns Hauptgrund gegen das Nexus 7 ist das Displayformat, das sich eigentlich nur gut zum Filme schauen eignet.


Du findest das iPad Mini Format gut? Hast du es mal Benutzt und in der Hand gehabt? 




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Skalierte Android Apps sehen auch nicht besser aus, da Skalieren nicht Verlustfrei ist


Doch, tausendmal besser. Denn das Skalieren auf Android ist Verlustfrei, weil es eben kein Skalieren ist.


Ich habe nichts gegen das iPad, aber das iPad Mini ist einfach Schrott. Man merkt das Steve Tot ist (nicht das ich trauer, der Penner hats es mehr als Verdient).


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nenn mir einen Vorteil von iOS gegenüber Android (oder anders rum) und ich wette mit dir, Android gewinnt in 85% der fälle.



Das kann man sich natürlich so auslegen wenn man das für sich persönlich möchte und dann besser schlafen kann .
Wirklich objektiv betrachtet wird man zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass eben beide OS auf ihre Art gut sind, aber halt beide auch ihre Nachteile haben.



> Doch, tausendmal besser. Denn das Skalieren auf Android ist Verlustfrei, weil es eben kein Skalieren ist.


 
Wie gesagt, wenn es alles so problemlos wäre, dann gäbe es nicht die Designrichtlinien von Google und das Zitat aus meinem Post besagt doch, dass es eben nicht so einfach ist wie du beschreibst.
Und über einen Mangel an angepassten Apps kann man sich beim iPad wiederum nicht beschweren. Da ist die Auswahl verdammt groß.
Man sollte in diesem Zusammenhang auch nicht vergessen: nativ ist immer besser als skaliert. Das gilt auch für Android Apps.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2012)

Vorteile von iOS:
Mehr Apps, wenig Werbung, wenig Schadsoftware, viele Geräte steuerbar, viel Zubehör, man kann es mit allen Apple Geräten zusammen verwenden,...


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Vorteile von iOS:
> Mehr Apps, wenig Werbung, wenig Schadsoftware, viele Geräte steuerbar, viel Zubehör, man kann es mit allen Apple Geräten zusammen verwenden,...


 
Mehr Apps: Nein, ist falsch. Android hat genau so viele.
Weniger Werbung: Mag stimmen, dafür musst du jede zweite App kaufen.
Wenig Schadsoftware: Stimmt nicht, es gibt keine Viren auf Android, das ist bullshit. Wenn der User jedoch eine App von einer ominösen Seite installiert, soll er sich nicht Wundern.
Viele Geräte steuerbar: Stimmt, Apple Geräte verhalten sich extrem gut wenn man schon bereits z.B einen iMac und eine AppleTV hat. Diese Infrastruktur befindet sich von Google noch im Aufbau, ist aber wenn man Technisches Know How hat Heute schon zu 1/5 von dem Preis möglich.
Viel Zubehör: siehe oben.



> nativ ist immer besser als skaliert. Das gilt auch für Android Apps.


Weißt du wie eine Android App programmiert wird? Erkläre mir den "Skalierungsprozess" auf Android!
Ich erkläre ihn dir auf iOS, die Grafiken sind fixed für die größe z.B vom iPhone 4. Sie werden Skaliert (wie in z.B Paint) auf dem iPad dargestellt. So ist es eben nicht bei Android.

Außerdem es sind Design Richtlinien (!), soll ich dir den Begriff Richtlinien erklären?


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Weißt du wie eine Android App programmiert wird? Erkläre mir den "Skalierungsprozess" auf Android!



Ähm, liest du eigentlich, was ich hier verlinke und die Hinweise, auf die Probleme der Skalierung bei Android, oder ignorierst du das lieber?
Ich habe nämlich keine Lust mich ständig zu wiederholen....
Hier noch mal CB zu diesem Thema:

_"Anders schaut es bei den dazugehörigen Applikationen aus: Viele dieser laufen nicht nativ auf einem Tablet, sondern werden hingegen nur heraufskaliert. Auch wenn sich hier in der letzten Zeit einiges getan hat und immer mehr neue Apps direkt mit einer Anpassung für Tablets – meist mit dem Zusatz HD – erscheinen, schrecken viele Entwickler vor dem Aufwand zurück, ihre Programme für die Verwendung auf einem Tablet anzupassen. Hier ist Apple mit den Apps für seine iPad-Reihe einen großen Schritt weiter."_

Google veröffentlicht Checkliste für Tablet-Applikationen - 09.10.2012 - ComputerBase



> Ich erkläre ihn dir auf iOS, die Grafiken sind fixed für die größe z.B vom iPhone 4. Sie werden Skaliert (wie in z.B Paint) auf dem iPad dargestellt.



Diese Erklärung ist so nicht richtig. Bei iPhone Apps auf dem iPad wird im Gegenteil zunächst mal überhaupt nichts größenmäßig skaliert. Die App läuft, wenn man es an der Diagonalen misst, in "iPhone-Größe". Sieht dann so aus:

http://media.mecdn.net/2010/04/ipad-iphone-dropbox-2x.jpg
(dropbox gibt es aber auch als native App )

Man _kann_ es zwar dann auf die große Diagonale skalieren, _muss_ man aber nicht....

Nun hat man allerdings bei iOS 250.000 für das iPad angepasste Apps. Da dürfte dann für jeden User und für jedes Anwendungsgebiet was dabei sein. 

Aber witzig, dass du einem iPad und iPhone User erklären willst, wie das bei iOS funktioniert 




Leandros schrieb:


> So ist es eben nicht bei Android.



Dann erkläre doch mal, wie eine App, die für 800x480 Pixel (Galaxy SII) ausgelegt ist, auf einem Tablet mit 1280x720 Pixeln dargestellt wird.


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2012)

In so ziemlich allen Belangen ist Android nicht besser, die Offenheit ist der Größe Vorteil, aber auch das größte Hindernis.

deswegen sehe ich es Atm so WP8, Android und dann IOS zumindest bei Smartphones.


----------



## blackout24 (15. November 2012)

Was bezahlen im Google Play Store angeht. Einfach ne kostenlose Visa Debitkarte bei der Bank beantragen. Problem gelöst. Wird akzeptiert wie ne Kreditkarte funktioniert eher wie ne EC Karte (ohne Rechung am Monatsende und Deckung über das Giro hinaus). Kriegt man seit Jahre eigentlich auch schon kostenlos zu dem Girokonto dazu zusammen mit ner normalen EC Karte.


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

@Cook2211: 

Gutes Beispiel, die Dropbox App ist auf Android nicht tablet optimiert und sie sieht so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch irgendwelche Fragen? Beim handeln von verschiedenen Screen Größen kann iOS nicht mithalten und ist einfach der größte Shit. Android ist da einfach überlegen (muss es auch).




> Was bezahlen im Google Play Store angeht. Einfach ne kostenlose Visa Debitkarte bei der Bank beantragen. Problem gelöst. Wird akzeptiert wie ne Kreditkarte funktioniert eher wie ne EC Karte (ohne Rechung am Monatsende und Deckung über das Giro hinaus). Kriegt man seit Jahre eigentlich auch schon kostenlos zu dem Girokonto dazu zusammen mit ner normalen EC Karte.


Als berufstätiger, aber nicht als Schüler oder Minderjähriger.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel, die Dropbox App ist auf Android nicht tablet optimiert und sie sieht so aus:



Tja, und wenn man sie beim iPad 2 und iPad mini hochskaliert sieht sie auch nicht anders aus. Wobei es diese App wie gesagt mittlerweile auch nativ für's iPad gibt...man braucht also nicht skalieren.
Außerdem, wenn du schon Screenshots postest, wäre es schön, wenn du auch technische Angaben machst.
Und wer sagt, dass die Android Dropbox App nicht ebenfalls schon längst für die von dir genutzte Auflösung angepasst ist?
Somit ist dein Screenshot ein Muster ohne Wert....


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2012)

@Leandros
Mit 'mehr Apps' meinte ich mehr brauchbare Apps und das liegt daran, dass man für jede Zweite mehr oder weniger bezahlt. 
Die Entwickler programmieren lieber für iOS, da es weniger Aufwand und mehr Kohle bedeutet. 
Apple User geben meistens gerne Geld aus.


----------



## blackout24 (15. November 2012)

@Leandros

Das Ding kostet nix. Verschulden kannst du nicht da über Giro gedeckt sein muss und ner Bonitätsprüfung musst du dich auch nicht unterziehen. Ich hab ne Debitkarte seit ich 17 bin und das ist ne Weile her. Dazu kommen die Vorteile die eine Visa Karte gegenüber EC bietet wie Versicherung beim Kauf, Geldabheben im Ausland.


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Tja, und wenn man sie beim iPad 2 und iPad mini hochskaliert sieht sie auch nicht anders aus. Wobei es diese App wie gesagt mittlerweile auch nativ für's iPad gibt...man braucht also nicht skalieren.
> Außerdem, wenn du schon Screenshots postest, wäre es schön, wenn du auch technische Angaben machst.
> Und wer sagt, dass die Android Dropbox App nicht ebenfalls schon längst für die von dir genutzte Auflösung angepasst ist?
> Somit ist dein Screenshot ein Muster ohne Wert....


 
Du brauchst keine Standard Grafiken anzupassen, die Grafiken für den Button und EditText liegen im Android System (frameworks/base/core/res/res/drawable-hdpi). Als Schriftart wird, wenn nicht explizit geändert, Roboto genutzt welche. Schriftarten lassen sich ja, wie bekannt sein sollte, bis zu Häuser Größe Skalieren ohne minimale Verluste. Background ist Solid, wird auch an Screen Größen angepasst (ganz einfach in der layout.xml definiert mit android:background="#123456"). 
Das einzige, was möglicherweise pixelig erscheinen kann, ist das Dropbox Bild, aber dafür hat Android ja auch eine Lösung. Eine Grafik in Android muss es immer 3, maximal 5fach geben (ldpi, mdpi, hdpi, xhdpi, xxhdpi) und somit kann für jede Bildschirm Größe die korrekte genutzt werden. 
Dies zählt nicht unter Anpassungen für Tablet, Googles Richtlinien beziehen sich nur auf die Nutzung der Bildschirm größe, wie man es hier sieht. Hier noch ein Beispiel für schlecht genutzten screen space: 1. https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...CwZSu2-c/s1152/framed_2012-11-15+18.21.45.png und 2. https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...5eTaZp3Y/s1152/framed_2012-11-15+18.22.46.png




> @Leandros
> Mit 'mehr Apps' meinte ich mehr brauchbare Apps und das liegt daran, dass man für jede Zweite mehr oder weniger bezahlt.
> Die Entwickler programmieren lieber für iOS, da es weniger Aufwand und mehr Kohle bedeutet.
> Apple User geben meistens gerne Geld aus.


Bist du developer für Android und iOS? ACHTUNG Eigene Meinung: Also ich develope viel lieber für Android. Objective-C ist ein dämliche Sprache, exklusiv marke angebissener Apfel. Die brauchen ja immer eine Extra Wurst, anstatt etablierte Sprachen zu nutzen. 




> Das Ding kostet nix. Verschulden kannst du nicht da über Giro gedeckt sein muss und ner Bonitätsprüfung musst du dich auch nicht unterziehen. Ich hab ne Debitkarte seit ich 17 bin und das ist ne Weile her. Dazu kommen die Vorteile die eine Visa Karte gegenüber EC bietet wie Versicherung beim Kauf, Geldabheben im Ausland.


Meine Bank ist da irgendwie anderer Meinung -__-
Welche Bank warst du? Ich bin schon seit längerem Volljährig allerdings noch Schüler (dämliches Abi) und mir wurde keine Kredit und keine Debit Karte genehmigt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2012)

Nein, ich bin kein Developer und du sollst nicht von dir auf andere schließen.


----------



## norse (15. November 2012)

@leandros, danke für den Beitrag! Interessante Informationen  da macht das google echt schlau mit den Apps, gerade mit den Grafiken usw.

nur wie das bei apple ist kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, wäre auch interessant! aber das gehört in nen anderen Thread.

Aber objektiv-c blöd? nungut, alles geschmackssache!


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin kein Developer und du sollst nicht von dir auf andere schließen.


 
Stimmt. Entschuldige. Erneuter Versuch: 
(habe oben hinzugefügt das die Aussage meine Meinung wiederspiegelt)



> Mit 'mehr Apps' meinte ich mehr brauchbare Apps und das liegt daran, dass man für jede Zweite mehr oder weniger bezahlt.
> Die Entwickler programmieren lieber für iOS, da es weniger Aufwand und mehr Kohle bedeutet.
> Apple User geben meistens gerne Geld aus.



Mehr brauchbare Apps stimmt auch nicht. Nenn mir Apps die du auf iOS hast und auf Android nicht (bzw auf Android nicht brauchbar sind).
Das es weniger Aufwand ist, stimmt nur bedingt. 
Das Apple User mehr Kohle ausgeben stimmt auch. 

Das findest du Positiv? Ich gebe ja gerne lieber weniger Geld für selbe Leistung aus, aber ich verstehe Apple Nutzer nicht. Ich glaube den fehlt ein Gen dafür zu merken das sie ausgebeutet werden.




> Aber objektiv-c blöd? nungut, alles geschmackssache!


Ja, auf jeden fall Geschmackssache. Ich mag es halt wenn ich z.B eine Sprache lerne und damit nicht nur einen Zweck mit Erfüllen kann. Zum Beispiel Java wie bei Android oder C++ / C.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> [....]



Und weil das alles so problemlos ist, gibt es von Dropbox mittlerweile eine Version, bei der die UI an das Nexus 7 angepasst wurde 

Dropbox for Android beta brings Nexus 7 UI improvements, better video playback | The Verge

Weißt du, ich habe hier mittlerweile Quellen angegeben, die belegen dass die Skalierung von Android Smartphone-Apps auf Tablets _nicht immer_ problemlos ist. Google selber bringt Richtlinien, damit Apps zukünftig besser an die größeren Displays der Tablets angepasst werden. Auch dafür habe ich Quellen geliefert.
Und deswegen, sorry, gebe ich nicht viel darauf, was du hier erzählst.
Es gibt wie schon angemerkt für das iPad mittlerweile ein viertel Million Apps bei denen die UI an das große Display angepasst wurde. Das ist eine beachtliche Zahl und da hinkt Android _noch_ hinterher. Das ist nun mal ein Fakt, der sich nicht wegdiskutieren lässt. Eine für diese Größe angepasste UI ist nun mal besser als eine auf diese Größe aufgebläht (>skalierte) UI. Ich denke, das sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, was es alles bei Android gibt, aber gerade bei Steuerungs Apps sieht es bei iOS besser aus. Sorry, dass ich dir keine Namen raus suche, aber ich bin zu faul, sämtliche Hefte für Designer Wohnungen/Häuser durch zu blättern. 

Dass es gerade in dem Bereich besser aussieht, liegt auch wieder daran, dass Apple User gerne Geld ausgeben und in dem Fall wirklich, denn für die 08/15 Apps fallen selten mal ein paar Euro an. 

Ach ja, ich werde von Apple nicht ausgebeutet, dafür ist meine Firma da.


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich werde von Apple nicht ausgebeutet, dafür ist meine Firma da.


 
Ohh doch. Wie viele Apps besitzt und wie viele hast du davon gekauft? 
Auf meinem Handy sind um die 100 Apps, drei gekauft. Drei!




> Es gibt wie schon angemerkt für das iPad mittlerweile ein viertel Million Apps bei denen die UI an das große Display angepasst wurde. Das ist eine beachtliche Zahl und da hinkt Android noch hinterher. Das ist nun mal Fakt. Eine für diese Größe angepasste UI ist nun mal besser als eine auf diese Größe aufgebläht (>skalierte) UI. Ich denke, das sollte jedem klar sein.


Ja, natürlich, das behaupte ich auch nicht. Ich will jedeglich klarstellen, das wenn du eine iPhone App (nicht Tablet optimiert) auf einem iPad nutzt die entweder klein ist oder ******** aussieht. Das ist bei Android nicht so!




> Und weil das alles so problemlos ist, gibt es von Dropbox mittlerweile eine Version, bei der die UI an das Nexus 7 angepasst wurde
> 
> Dropbox for Android beta brings Nexus 7 UI improvements, better video playback | The Verge


Kein Changelog, kein Beweis.


----------



## Timsu (15. November 2012)

Natürlich gibt es auch für Android spezielle Tabletapps, welche dann z.B. eine Zwei-Spalten Ansicht haben.
Allerdings funktionieren nicht angepasste Apps deutlich besser als auf dem iPad: Bei Android hat man die komplette Bildschirmausnutzung und die maximale Schärfe von UI Elementen, allerdings kann es sein, dass einige Elemnte zu groß sind bzw. einen etwas zu großen Abstand haben (siehe Beispielbild von Leandros)

Beim iPad hat man bei nichtangepassten Apps die Wahl zwischen einer Viertel-Ausnutzung des Bildschirms oder zoomen, wobei sogar die Tastatur und Schrift extrem verpixelt wirkt.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich, das behaupte ich auch nicht. Ich will jedeglich klarstellen, das wenn du eine iPhone App (nicht Tablet optimiert) auf einem iPad nutzt die entweder klein ist oder ******** aussieht. Das ist bei Android nicht so!



Und ich habe klargestellt, das die Skalierung bei Android entgegen deiner Behauptung eben nicht immer problemlos ist... 



> Kein Changelog, kein Beweis.


 
Sag mal, willst du mich eigentlich auf den Arm nehmen?

https://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=65903

Soll ich das noch notariell beglaubigen lassen


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2012)

Und bei wie vielen von den 100 Apps hast du Werbung dabei, die du selber ausblenden musst?

Für das Meiste habe ich gezahlt, aber die paar Euro (außer die Navigon App, die war teurer) jucken mich nicht. 
Ich hab mir vor kurzem zwei Flaschen Likör gekauft. Einmal 200€ und einmal 50€. Nur so zum Vergleich.


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und ich habe klargestellt, das die Skalierung bei Android entgegen deiner Behauptung eben nicht immer problemlos ist...


Àber in 95% aller fälle. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sag mal, willst du mich eigentlich auf den Arm nehmen?
> 
> https://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=65903
> 
> Sol ich das noch notariell beglaubigen lassen


Oh .. ich habe nur deinen Verge Link gesehen.  Sorry! 




> Und bei wie vielen von den 100 Apps hast du Werbung dabei, die du selber ausblenden musst?


Berechtigte Frage. 
Zwischen 5 bis 8. Falls man keine Werbung möchte muss man sie halt kaufen, ich komme mit Werbung klar. 



> Für das Meiste habe ich gezahlt, aber die paar Euro (außer die Navigon App, die war teurer) jucken mich nicht.
> Ich hab mir vor kurzem zwei Flaschen Likör gekauft. Einmal 200€ und einmal 50€. Nur so zum Vergleich.


Cool. Ich habe gestern 3 Nexus 4 gekauft ... ist mir Heute morgen aufgefallen.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Àber in 95% aller fälle.


 
Aus der Luft gegriffen und nicht belegbar.
Die Aussagen bei CB und Golem sind aber recht deutlich, würde ich sagen...


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2012)

Verkaufst du welche auf eBay?


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aus der Luft gegriffen und nicht belegbar.


Seit 5 Jahren Android Nutzer und Developer für Apps sowie AOSP. Ich kann aus Erfahrungen Sprechen. 
Nicht belegbar Stimmt, aber kannst *du* Belegen das eine Viertel Million Apps iPad angepasst sind? Wünsche viel Spass beim Zählen. 




> Verkaufst du welche auf eBay?


Erstmal muss ich Schauen das sie nach Deutschland kommen, habe in der Deutschen Welle keine abbekommen, sind alle in US bestellt.  (Wollte eigentlich nur eines ..)
Ich werde sie wohl zu einem Freund schicken, der packt sie auf Ebay und wir verteilen Fair. 

Der Freund hat übrigens auch 3 Bestellt.  
Eines habe ich von ihm schon gekauft und ist schon per Übersee Flug zu mir Unterwegs, also im gesamten sogar 4.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Seit 5 Jahren Android Nutzer und Developer für Apps sowie AOSP. Ich kann aus Erfahrungen Sprechen.



Deswegen kannst du trotzdem nicht für 95% der Android Apps sprechen.



			
				Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht belegbar Stimmt, aber kannst du Belegen das eine Viertel Million Apps iPad angepasst sind? Wünsche viel Spass beim Zählen.





http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/App_Store


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> App Store


 
Hast *du* den Artikel geschrieben? Nein, also, hast du gar nichts belegt. *Korrinthen Kacker*


Um nochmals auf Dropbox zu kommen, der Changelog sagt *nichts* aus, dort steht nur 





> UI improvements for Nexus 7 tablets


. Das könnte *alles* sein. 
Also wieder am anfang. 


Edit: Ach ja, um das "Mehr Apps" nochmal zu wiederlegen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Play#Google_Play_Store
Ich kann auch mit Stupidedia Links um mich Schmeißen.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Hast *du* den Artikel geschrieben? Nein, also, hast du gar nichts belegt. *Korrinthen Kacker*
> Um nochmals auf Dropbox zu kommen, der Changelog sagt *nichts* aus, dort steht nur . Das könnte *alles* sein.
> Also wieder am anfang.



Sorry, auf der Basis macht eine Forumsdiskussion überhaupt keinen Sinn. Du lieferst für überhaupt nichts von dem was du behauptest irgendetwas, außer das du von die selber behauptest Entwickler zu sein (Gähn, kann ja jeder sagen....), akzeptierst aber aus Prinzip auch nicht die Quellen anderer. Da tue ich mich dann mal raus, denn da vergeht einem die Lust an einer sachlichen Forums-Diskussion.


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sorry, auf der Basis macht eine Forumsdiskussion überhaupt keinen Sinn. Du lieferst für überhaupt nichts von dem was du behauptest irgendetwas, außer das du von die selber behauptest Entwickler zu sein (Gähn, kann ja jeder sagen....), akzeptierst aber aus Prinzip auch nicht die Quellen anderer. Da tue ich mich dann mal raus, denn da vergeht einem die Lust an einer sachlichen Forums-Diskussion.


 
Meine Güte, die erste Aussage war doch nicht tot ernst gemeint, sorry, hätte vielleicht noch dick Ironie vor schreiben sollen. 
Wikipedia akzeptiere ich aber aus Prinzip nicht als Quelle, frag mal irgendeinen Hochschul Prof oder renomierte Wissentschafter nach Wikipedia. 
Außerdem gibt es keinen Gegenvergleich, wie viele Apps nun wirklich auf Android von den größeren Screens vorteile drauß ziehen, aber das sind mitlerweile auch mehrere Hunderttausend. 
Der Dropbox Changelog sagt halt wirklich nichts aus, das könnte alles sein. Das könnte auch sein, dass beim Nexus 7 der margin von einem Bild falsch war und das gefixt worden ist. 

Du glaubst mir nicht Developer zu sein. Guck beim AOSP Gerrit such nach mir und schau dir meine ganzen Patches an. Im Play Store kannst du nach SkillOverflow suchen und findest meine kommerziellen Apps. Auf GitHub Arbeite ich an ein paar Open Source Android Librarys mit. Kannst du auch gerne nach mir suchen.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2012)

Wie gesagt, bin raus...


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bin raus...


 
Lies dir mein Post durch, ich Editiere meist im Nachhinein sehr viel. 


Edit: Spielverderber ...


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2012)

Danke für den Wiki Link. 
Also gibt es für iOS mehr Filme und dazu noch TV Serien. 

Du entwickelst kommerziell Apps für Android? Schäm dich.


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2012)

Kapitalismus halt, da geht es in erste Linie darum Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Danke für den Wiki Link.
> Also gibt es für iOS mehr Filme und dazu noch TV Serien.


Auf jeden fall. Da muss Play Music und Play Movies Nachlegen, ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist der Release von Play Music in Europa auf jeden fall.




Nailgun schrieb:


> Du entwickelst kommerziell Apps für Android? Schäm dich.


Was heißt kommerziell, in meinem Fall ist das eher eingeblendete Werbung. Ich mach das aus Spaß, das Geld was dabei rein kommt wird nur für das Verbessern der Apps verwendet (*Hust* Ein Nexus 4 und Nexus 7 ist dafür absolut von nöten *Hust*).




> Kapitalismus halt, da geht es in erste Linie darum Geld zu verdienen.


Darum gehts mir beim Coden allerdings, da geht es mir um Spaß an der Freude. 
Du würdest auch keinen 4 stelligen Betrag Monatlich (für ein Hobby!) einfach so links liegen lassen, oder?


----------



## TheGamerzZ (15. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss nicht erwähnen das, diese Aussage das iPad Mini vollkommen aus dem Rennen schmeißt? Das Nexus 7 spielt in einer völlig anderen Liga als das iPad Mini.
> 
> 1. Das iPad Mini kostet 100$ mehr und hat 1 Jahr alte Hardware. Das Nexus 7 mit 32 GB und 3G kostet 299$, hat aktuelle Hardware und das beste mobile OS.
> 2. Das iPad Mini nutzt die selben "optimierten" Apps wie das iPad 2, das iPad Mini ist allerdings kleiner .. deine Finger sind beim Kaufen eines iPad Minis nicht kleiner Geworden (oder hast du dem Rat von Steve folge geleistet?). Somit nutzt du UIs die für ein großes iPad  gebaut sind und dann "geshrinkt" auf dem iPad Mini erscheinen. Beim Nexus 7 kannst du auf Millionen von Apps zu greifen. I dare, I double dare you motherfucker () bring nicht das Argument, das Android Apps "nicht angepasst sind für Tablets". Jede App kann Skalieren, es ist nur die Frage wie gut der Bildschirm Platz genutzt wird (wenn du auf dem iPad eine nicht optimierte app öffnest, bekommst du Augenkrebs).
> ...



LOL????
Millionen von Apps?? Dir ist wohl entgangen das der AppStore zurzeit mehr Apps im Angebot hat? Und keiner der OS hat Millionen von Apps. Dennoch auf dem iOS mehr  Außerdem sind die Apps mit der iPad 2 Auflösung auf dem iPad Mini gut gelungen! Da ist nichts zu klein oder so...


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Darum gehts mir beim Coden allerdings, da geht es mir um Spaß an der Freude.
> Du würdest auch keinen 4 stelligen Betrag Monatlich (für ein Hobby!) einfach so links liegen lassen, oder?


Vedienst du so viel damit? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2012)

TheGamerzZ schrieb:


> LOL????
> Millionen von Apps?? Dir ist wohl entgangen das der AppStore zurzeit mehr Apps im Angebot hat? Und keiner der OS hat Millionen von Apps. Dennoch auf dem iOS mehr  Außerdem sind die Apps mit der iPad 2 Auflösung auf dem iPad Mini gut gelungen! Da ist nichts zu klein oder so...


 
LOL???? OMFG. Junge, Heute ist kein Capslockday und Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere.

Back 2 Topic: Nein, iOS hat nicht mehr. 

(Ich hasse Wikipedia als Quelle, aber habe kein bock zu suchen)

iOS Apps: ca. 700.000 (App Store (iOS) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
Android Apps: ca. 700.000 (Google Play - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

Nach Adam Riese haben beide Store gleich viel Apps. Erst überlegen, dann Posten.




> Vedienst du so viel damit? Wenn ja wie?


Werbung.
Android ist von Google. Da liegt es doch nahe, das sie auch Werbung in Apps anbieten.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (15. November 2012)

wow leute, ich glaube diese Diskussion eskaliert gerade ein wenig.

es geht ja nur um das gesamtergebnis. Dem einen gefällt design und technik von android besser, den anderen gefällt halt Design und Technik bei Apple besser.

Ich würde mich mehr über konstruktive Kritiken, Anregungen zu den beiden tablets freuen und nicht über eine Grundsatzdisskussion die hier gerade am start ist.


----------



## ile (16. November 2012)

Ich halte die Displayschärfe beim ipad Mini für zu gering. Eine höhere ppi ist einfach ein deutlicher Mehrwert.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (16. November 2012)

ich hatte sie beide in der hand und mir war der Unterschied total egal. ich fand die Texte auf beiden Geräten schön scharf


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> ich hatte sie beide in der hand und mir war der Unterschied total egal. ich fand die Texte auf beiden Geräten schön scharf



Und das ist mMn das wichtigste. Das was auf dem Papier steht ist die eine Seite. Die rein subjektive Beurteilung wenn man die Geräte in der Hand hält, aber wieder eine ganz andere und in meinen Augen die wichtigere Seite bei der Kaufentscheidung eines solchen Gerätes.
Aber das muss natürlich jeder für sich beurteilen. Anderen sind halt technische Daten wichtiger, als das "look and feel".


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (16. November 2012)

ich bin für look and feel^^

gleich gehts in den laden und es wird gekauft


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2012)

> Aber das muss natürlich jeder für sich beurteilen. Anderen sind halt technische Daten wichtiger, als das "look and feel".


Auf jeden fall, sowas sind immer entscheidungen die man alleine Treffen muss. Apropos look and feel, ich finde das iPad Mini häßlich, außerdem benutzt es sich wegen dem viel zu kleinen Bezel / Rand absolut ********.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (16. November 2012)

ipad 2 ist auch viel zu groß und zu schwer


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2012)

Je weniger Rand desto besser, so wie eim Razr i.
Mehr Platz fürs Display bei gleicher gesamt Größe.


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> ipad 2 ist auch viel zu groß und zu schwer


Ich meine iPad Mini, sorry vertippt. 



> Je weniger Rand desto besser, so wie eim Razr i.
> Mehr Platz fürs Display bei gleicher gesamt Größe.


Eben nicht immer, beim iPad Mini kommst bei einhändiger Bedienung ständig auf den Touchscreen und Navigierst oder tapst irgendwo hin was du niemals wolltest. 

Das Nexus 7 hat nicht ohne Grund so einen Rand. Hat Matias Duarte sogar mal was zu gesagt.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (16. November 2012)

notiz am Rande:
ich kann das ipad mini sehr gut mit einer hand bedienen.


ausserdem ist eine lustige sache eingebaut, dass das display erkennt, wenn man mit dem daumen auf dem bildschirm ist nur zum festhalten.
d.h. Daumen auf bildschirm wird so erkannt, dass er keine aktionen ausführt und man mit den anderen findern wunderbar scrollen etc, ohne dass der Festhalte-Daumen die Bedienung verhindert

war jetzt mies, aber es funzt wirklich^^


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> ausserdem ist eine lustige sache eingebaut, dass das display erkennt, wenn man mit dem daumen auf dem bildschirm ist nur zum festhalten.
> d.h. Daumen auf bildschirm wird so erkannt, dass er keine aktionen ausführt und man mit den anderen findern wunderbar scrollen etc, ohne dass der Festhalte-Daumen die Bedienung verhindert
> 
> war jetzt mies, aber es funzt wirklich^^



Hmm. Dann sind deine Handy größer. 
Aber das mit dem Daumen kannte ich, hat bei mir nur nicht ein einziges mal funktioniert -__-


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2012)

Also für mich persönlich ist das mini perfekt, was Größe, Seitenverhältnis und Gewicht angeht. Und ich kann es problemlos in einer Hand halten, (ohne das ich jetzt Pranken hätte ).
Einzig ein Retina Display fehlt mir dabei


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (16. November 2012)

na toll es ist überall ausverkauft....

hoffentlich reserviert mir der Saturn-Typ eins bis morgen...


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (16. November 2012)

Was genau willst du denn jetzt mit deinem Tablet machen? 
Spielen, browsen, Videos schauen?


----------



## ile (16. November 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ist mMn das wichtigste. Das was auf dem Papier steht ist die eine Seite. Die rein subjektive Beurteilung wenn man die Geräte in der Hand hält, aber wieder eine ganz andere und in meinen Augen die wichtigere Seite bei der Kaufentscheidung eines solchen Gerätes.
> Aber das muss natürlich jeder für sich beurteilen. Anderen sind halt technische Daten wichtiger, als das "look and feel".



Nun, ich finde nicht nur die technischen Daten besser, sondern sehr wohl auch das "look and feel". Den Schärfeunterschied sehe ich nämlich.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (16. November 2012)

nur zum rumspiele und zocken


----------



## Cook2211 (17. November 2012)

ile schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, ich finde nicht nur die technischen Daten besser, sondern sehr wohl auch das "look and feel". Den Schärfeunterschied sehe ich nämlich.



Was aber rein subjektiv ist. Dem TE gefällt halt das mini besser. Hier bei uns sagt man dazu "Jede Jeck es anders" 
Außerdem bist du dich eigentlich derjenige, der immer auf Sachen wie "SD-Slots" und "ExFat" rum reitet.
Von daher dürfte dir das Nexus eigentlich nicht gefallen


----------



## ile (17. November 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Was aber rein subjektiv ist. Dem TE gefällt halt das mini besser. Hier bei uns sagt man dazu "Jede Jeck es anders"
> Außerdem bist du dich eigentlich derjenige, der immer auf Sachen wie "SD-Slots" und "ExFat" rum reitet.
> Von daher dürfte dir das Nexus eigentlich nicht gefallen



 Nun, hast schon recht - microSD-Slot & exFAT sind mir sehr wichtig - im Smartphone!!! Im tablet kann ich - bei einem extravaganten PL-Verhältnis - damit leben, da mein Nutzungskontext ein anderer ist als beim Smartphone. Deswegen hab ich mir trotz dieser Mankos ein Nexus 7 gekauft. Aber der Hinweis war natürlich berechtigt, Schlitzohr.    

Andererseits geht um Nexus 7 und iPad Mini und sie bieten ja beide keinen microSD-Slot und/oder exFAT.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. November 2012)

Erwischt  

Aber du hast recht, es hängt natürlich davon ab, wie man das Tablet nutzt.
Manch einem reichen sogar schon die 16GB in den Standardversionen vollkommen aus. Außer beim Surface, da hat man die mal weggelassen, weil Win 8 "etwas" mehr Speicher braucht


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (17. November 2012)

Ich hab es endlich *freu*


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (17. November 2012)

dauert noch ein bisschen


----------

